
What I learned as a developer from Soviet accidents in Space - progapandist
https://evilmartians.com/chronicles/what-i-learned-as-a-developer-from-accidents-in-space
======
LegitGandalf
>every issue should change the code or documentation.

This is a really good place to start as my ultimate goal is to get as much
traction as I can with users.

Misunderstandings by the user base often present as issues and at bare minimum
misunderstandings are a sign that users are having trouble consuming my
solution.

